# Bremont White Solo review



## Embles (Jul 25, 2012)

A glowing review of the classy Bremont White Solo from James Stacey on 'A blog to watch'...

Bremont Solo White Watch Review - YouTube


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, that white dial is indeed stunning!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I really like a nice white dialed piece. I enjoyed my black Solo and would consider trying one of these white ones when funds permit. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've only just recently found out about Bremont. They make some very nice time pieces. That Youtube is the first video review I saw of the SOLO. It is such a simple and yet bold watch. I like the touches of red on the 12 hour triangle and the circle on the second hand. Even thought it is out of my price range, that is a watch I would save up money to buy. Too bad it is only available in 43mm which I think is too big for me. I would have preferred a 40mm.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

jas1978 said:


> Too bad it is only available in 43mm which I think is too big for me. I would have preferred a 40mm.


There's also a 37mm version. http://www.bremont.com/chronometers/range/solo-37/solo-37-si#selector


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Punkling said:


> There's also a 37mm version. SOLO-37 | Chronometers - Bremont


Thanks! The 37mm also looks nice. I browsed Bremont's website and it turns out they also have a 39mm watch, the BC-F1. It also looks nice. I hope an AD opens up in Houston so I can have the watches in my hand and compare the fit and look of them. If I'm going to spend several thousand dollars on a watch I want to be able to put it on and feel it.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

great watch - 42mm would work for me


----------

